# Sebastian Inlet NORTH JETTY Restrictions !!!



## Ez2cDave (Feb 7, 2015)

I just received this information from Nedra Maxwell of the Sebastian Inlet District . . . 

QUOTE:

*Sebastian Inlet District Commission – September 02, 2016

• Because of increasing reports of vengeful behavior by some fishermen, altercations between anglers, conflicts between anglers and boaters, and resource violations, Sebastian Inlet’s popular north jetty fishing pier will be closed at night for a temporary period starting in about two weeks. 

• At a special meeting on August 31st, the five-member Sebastian Inlet District Commission voted 3 to 2 to close 500 feet of the north jetty from dusk to dawn daily while Commission staff and its legal counsel work with state and local agencies for better law enforcement and ways to quell the reckless activity. 

• Of primary concern to the Commission are the numerous reports its staff has received from boaters becoming the targets of jetty anglers throwing or casting lead weights, lures and other objects into their boats, mostly at night. 
A small band of troublemakers are believed responsible. 

• There were isolated cases of angler-boater interaction for years, but more serious incidents have escalated in the last two years. Until actions are identified that improve public safety at the inlet, and the Inlet Commission is assured that adequate monitoring and security are provided, the north jetty will be closed at night.

• A physical gate/barrier will be erected at the beginning of the north jetty pier structure, 500 ft. from the east end. The gate is anticipated to be in place by mid-September. The gate will be closed and locked at sunset and reopened at sunrise. Anyone found on the jetty between dusk and dawn will be charged with illegal trespassing.

• Florida statute 790.19, in part, states that hurling or projecting a missile into a vessel is a second-degree felony punishable by the maximum of 15 years in prison and a $10,000 fine. 

• All other areas of the inlet and the park will remain open 24 hours a day. There is approximately 9,000 linear feet of accessible shoreline west of the closed area, including the south jetty, catwalks and T-Dock, all within the State Park, available for night fishing. These areas have few conflicts with boats navigating the inlet.
*

Nedra Maxwell
Administrative Assistant
Sebastian Inlet District
114 Sixth Avenue
Indialantic, FL 32903
(321) 724-5175

END QUOTE:



Tight Lines !


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

.......


----------



## Yakangler (Sep 3, 2016)

Interesting


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Why are there 2 threads on the same thing?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Pier Rats = Jetty Roaches.


----------



## Ez2cDave (Feb 7, 2015)

MrFish said:


> Why are there 2 threads on the same thing?


There was no "Jetty" section, so I posted it in a more general section and the Piers and Bridges section. 

When I contacted the Sebastian Inlet District, they asked me to help get the word out to help avoid inconveniencing fishermen who might only hear about the new restrictions only when they find themselves locked out, after a long drive.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a great time to head down and anchor up around the north jetty!

If.... the politicians didn't let the Indian River die, along with the "World Famous Sebastian Inlet Snook Fishing":thumbdown::thumbdown::


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

Been 10 plus years since I've camped and fished for snook on the small pier inside the park. That pier also got a little bad at times with fishermen elbow to elbow jockying for position and casting room. Still had a blast catching snook... great memories.


----------

